# Do or Die - Dallas Mavericks @ GS Warriors Game 6



## xray

*at







*
*Dallas Mavericks [2-3] at Golden State Warriors [3-2]*

9:30 p.m./TV: TNT, Ch. 21/Radio: KESN-FM 103.3; KFZO-FM 99.1 (Spanish)​
Stay calm, get healthy, hope the league has mercy. Forget the last few minutes of the previous game, ignore the talk about how tough it is to close out a series and look forward to the loud love of the home crowd.

Do all that and the Golden State Warriors will be just fine in Game 6 against the Dallas Mavericks on Thursday night.

Fail in any area and the previously happy-go-lucky Warriors might have trouble finishing the massive upset they very nearly pulled off Tuesday night.

"We'll see," Golden State coach Don Nelson said. "We're going to play Game 6. We're going to show up."

cont. article

*Team Leaders *

Mavericks 
Dirk Nowitzki

PPG Reb Asst FG% Min 
24.6 8.9 3.4 .502 36.1 

Warriors 
Baron Davis 
PPG Reb Asst FG% Min 
20.1 4.4 8.1 .439 35.3​


----------



## xray

All the effort that was put forth Tuesday night in order to extend their season must be trumped, as an even greater act of physical, mental, and emotional triumph is in order. All thoughts of entitlement or superiority must be exchanged for confident focus, as the hunted must become the hunter.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> All the effort that was put forth Tuesday night in order to extend their season must be trumped, as an even greater act of physical, mental, and emotional triumph is in order. All thoughts of entitlement or superiority must be exchanged for confident focus, as the hunted must become the hunter.


ummmm.... what's that in plain English? :biggrin:

On a more serious note, rest of the NBA world wants to see Dallas fail here....


----------



## edwardcyh

..... and THAT should be enough fuel for their desire to win.


----------



## AllEyezonTX

I say..."DO" Good Luck, they will need it


----------



## Ninjatune

We've been shattering records all season long, no need to stop now. 
Mavs win tonight, bring it home for game 7 and become the 9th team to have ever recovered from a 3-1 deficit.


----------



## edwardcyh

I know I am hyped...


----------



## edwardcyh

Oh yeah.... what's all this talk about benching Terry?

Did you hear them?


----------



## Ninjatune

On another note:
Am I the only one who see's the rest of this series as squarely on Dirk's shoulders? I mean, the rest of the squad has got the Mavs this far, sans the last 3 mins of game 5. He has yet to have a true "*Dirk*" type game. This is where he steps up and shows the rest of the NBA world that he has "*it*." The same "*it*" that all the greats had in situations like these. I expect nothing less than the Dirk that showed up in Game 7 of the SA series last year or the 50pt bomb he dropped on PHX in the Western Conf Finals.


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> Oh yeah.... what's all this talk about benching Terry?
> 
> Did you hear them?


Errr... I've heard nothing. Where's this coming from?


----------



## Ninjatune

*Stat of the Night:* Dallas is 23-4 this season, when Nowitzki shoots at least 10 free throws.
*Lesson Learned:* DRIVE TO THE FREAKIN HOLE


----------



## Ninjatune

*Stat of the Night #2: * Dallas is 19-1 this season, when Nowitzki scores at least 30 points, a figure he hit in Game 5 for the first time in the playoffs.


----------



## WarriorFan64

Ninjatune said:


> We've been shattering records all season long, no need to stop now.
> Mavs win tonight, bring it home for game 7 and become the 9th team to have ever recovered from a 3-1 deficit.


Won't happen it ends tonight. http://www.cikava.com/gallery/albums/Photoshop_madness/Mavs_logo_001.jpg


----------



## Ninjatune

*Stat of the Night #3:* Dirk shot 15 free throws in game 5, the second time in the series he's shot at least 10 free throws. Dallas has won each of those games. (_see stat #1_)


----------



## Ninjatune

WarriorFan64 said:


> Won't happen it ends tonight. http://www.cikava.com/gallery/albums/Photoshop_madness/Mavs_logo_001.jpg


Go back to your hole.


----------



## xray

> *Some Exposure Of Why G-State Was .500:* Frankly this is taking too long for my tastes. Slowly but surely, though, the Mavs have found ways to expose some Warriors weaknesses.
> 
> Monta Ellis’ quickness makes him an offensive weapon. But he’s a tiny tot, and it doesn’t take much to bull through him inside. Dallas did so early, and Ellis did nothing in 26 minutes.
> 
> Same with Al Harrington. His range seems to be about 6 inches. So the Mavs have quit chasing him around the floor, opting to play more zone. Nellie’s response? Harrington doesn’t play much, either, getting 14 minutes, one more than Biedrins.
> 
> Result? Don Nelson’s Warriors are two starters short. And have what is essentially a five-and-a-half-man rotation.


source


----------



## WarriorFan64

Ninjatune said:


> *Stat of the Night #3:* Dirk shot 15 free throws in game 5, the second time in the series he's shot at least 10 free throws. Dallas has won each of those games. (_see stat #1_)


* PLEASE USE YOUR WARRIORS BOARD OR PLAYOFF FORUM IF YOU ARE NOT OFFERING GAME INSIGHTS *


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Errr... I've heard nothing. Where's this coming from?


Benching Terry not in the sense he's playing bad.

Benching Terry and starting George to gain size on the court.


----------



## edwardcyh

Devin, Terry, JHo, Dirk, Diop is supposedly too small a line-up....

LOL


----------



## edwardcyh

Fans were wanting a Devin, JHo, George, Dirk, Diop line-up.

That would be a pretty BIG line-up, but I don't see AJ making change like that in this crucial game.

Double Baron with Devin and JHo to get the ball out of his hand.

George can take SJax.


----------



## xray

WarriorFan64 said:


> You might as well end that countdown. Next year put it back up, if you don't choke in the first round again by another team. Just hope you don't face us again. It most likely won't happen we will be somewhere in the top 5 next year in playoffs. Please take that countdown off now!! :lol:


News flash: Though Nellie got paid for making the playoffs, it's all a headache for the W's now. 



> One piece of speculation about the Warriors is that they privately wouldn't have minded missing the playoffs because it would have kept the bar set lower for next season.
> 
> Having talked to Don Nelson before and after his team qualified for the playoffs, I can assure you he wanted to make it into the dance. He also got a nice bonus for making it.
> 
> That said, the Warriors now have no excuses not to make the playoffs again next season and challenge for a home-court berth. That's the way this game works. Once you prove yourself playoff worthy, you want to take the next step. Fans demand it.


----------



## edwardcyh

Interesting article "Some Exposure Of Why G-State Was .500"

There is a reason why W fans continue to say they are waiting for Monta to arrive. I suppose he's been taken out of the game....


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> Benching Terry not in the sense he's playing bad.
> 
> Benching Terry and starting George to gain size on the court.


George picks up fouls like hotcakes when he is guearding Baron. I really like the way we would throw the halfcourt trap at him, to force the ball out of his hands. It's clear that their offense starts and ends with him and especially with the ball in his hands. The rest of the W's rely on Baron to penetrate and dish. Stop his penetration and it throws a kink in their offense. I wouldn't sit JET. He's been playing well this series. 

Howard frustrated me in game 5. He was by far the hottest hand on the floor and he just stopped being aggresive in the second half. I just don't understand that. Diop on the other hand has been playing his freakin heart out.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> News flash: Though Nellie got paid for making the playoffs, it's all a headache for the W's now.


LOL... it's a lot like Avery Johnson.

AJ's first full season got the mavs to the Finals, and his second season churned out 67 wins, but people say that's "expected."


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> George picks up fouls like hotcakes when he is guearding Baron. I really like the way we would throw the halfcourt trap at him, to force the ball out of his hands. It's clear that their offense starts and ends with him and especially with the ball in his hands. The rest of the W's rely on Baron to penetrate and dish. Stop his penetration and it throws a kink in their offense. I wouldn't sit JET. He's been playing well this series.
> 
> Howard frustrated me in game 5. He was by far the hottest hand on the floor and he just stopped being aggresive in the second half. I just don't understand that. Diop on the other hand has been playing his freakin heart out.


Just a thought, George was picking up fouls left and right against Baron (a smaller but much quicker guard), but I think he should be efficient enough against SJax.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> On a more serious note, rest of the NBA world wants to see Dallas fail here....


People love winners - deep down they'd rather see a WCF with heavyweights, imo.

No disrepect to the lower seeds, unless you have thin skin - then you need a little toughening. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

and you are absolutely right. JHo has the hottest hands in the series, but he sits back in the second half and jacks up these long jumpers....

Maybe he's played with our big German too long? He wants to sit back and let the other players step up in the spotlight? :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh

Did I mention I got a Diop Jersey? :biggrin:

Yes, I was quite proud of it in Game 5.


----------



## croco

xray said:


> All the effort that was put forth Tuesday night in order to extend their season must be trumped, as an even greater act of physical, mental, and emotional triumph is in order. All thoughts of entitlement or superiority must be exchanged for confident focus, as the hunted must become the hunter.


Oh my :lol: 

Can we please send xray in the locker room before the game ?


----------



## Ninjatune

BTW: I'm sick and tired of these late games. 
I was in NYC for games 4 and 5, which meant 10:30pm start times.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> BTW: I'm sick and tired of these late games.
> I was in NYC for games 4 and 5, which meant 10:30pm start times.


I kind of enjoy the late starts...

I get to do my daily chores around the house and still not miss a minute of the action.

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

BTW, are there any stats out there showing employee productivity going WAY DOWN during NBA playoffs in major metropolitans? :biggrin:


----------



## xray

croco said:


> Oh my :lol:
> 
> Can we please send xray in the locker room before the game ?


I'd save my wind for the postseason...giving them a fan's perspective is sometimes the best thing for plain, unadulterated attack counsel.

English: Get your *** in gear - until you crush this team, you are in danger of extinction. Kapeesh?


----------



## Ninjatune

This gave me a good chuckle:


> *ITEM:* Nothing more amusing than hearing the Warriors insist that they are cool and smart. … but every time they open their mouths they reveal themselves to be uncool and illiterate.
> 
> <o></o>On his alleged conflict with a fan near the end of Game 5 in Dallas, Jason Richardson pleads innocent:
> “I didn't say nothing to nobody," Richardson said, with grand eloquence.<o></o>
> 
> On the volcanic insanity that has seen him earn ejections in two of the three road games Golden State has played in this series, Stephen Jackson pleads innocent:<o></o>
> "_If I wanted to blow up, I could've blew up then. Why blow up when there's eight seconds left when the game is over? It doesn't make no sense_" he said. *"Do I have 'moron' written on my forehead when I walk out on the court or something? I don't. ... I'm smarter than a lot of people think.*’’
> <o></o>
> “_I could’ve BLEW_’’? “It doesn’t make NO sense’’?
> <o></o>
> Yes, Jack, you are smarter than people think – as long as those people assume you are as smart as a fire hydrant.
> And no, Jack, you don’t have ‘moron’ tattooed on your forehead.<o></o>
> But I bet one quick phone call by Matt Barnes could make that happen.
> 
> Source


----------



## Ninjatune

*Mavs start to 06-07 season:* 0-4
*Mavs next 12 games: *12-0

*Mavs start to 06-07 playoffs: *1-3
*Mavs next 12 playoff games:* ?


----------



## Ninjatune

Matt Barnes predicts G6 will “_be chippy, because (these teams) don’t like each other._’’ 

I bet ole K.Willis still remembers how to play "_chippy_"


----------



## croco

xray said:


> I'd save my wind for the postseason...giving them a fan's perspective is sometimes the best thing for plain, unadulterated attack counsel.
> 
> English: Get your *** in gear - until you crush this team, you are in danger of extinction. Kapeesh?


Yessir !


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Matt Barnes predicts G6 will “_be chippy, because (these teams) don’t like each other._’’
> 
> I bet ole K.Willis still remembers how to play "_chippy_"


Are you talking about Kevin "Chippy" Willis?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> BTW, are there any stats out there showing employee productivity going WAY DOWN during NBA playoffs in major metropolitans? :biggrin:


I would need a calculator to count the number of bleery-eyed zombies the morning after games this week. 

I'm still blinking my way through the day, and get this: Late game tonight, then we rise at 4:00 tomorrow morning for a drive to Eureka Springs, AR for a mini vacation we reserved a while back. :sadbanana:


----------



## Ninjatune

From "_Golden State of Mind_" blog....
_Source_



> The last place on earth the Mavs want to be.


 Right. Cause we have never rolled into a hostile environment and walked away with a big win.



> Tonight the Arena will become the pulse of the Bay Area as the Warriors take the floor in their final Oakland standoff against the mighty Dallas Mavericks. *And it is going to be anything but easy*.


 True.



> With their back against the wall, Dallas *did everything that they could* to prevent elimination on Tuesday. Insane shooting in the first (and overall), well rounded scoring from their starting 5 and bench, and perhaps most important, someone actually lit a fire under Dirk. Successful as the Mavs were, the Warriors did a magnificent job of preventing a routing, going shot for shot with Dallas while their crowd stood and watched in a horrified silence. (Personally, that was my favorite part of the entire game.)


 So that was everything we had?



> We didn't get the win that we wanted, *but we succeeded in slowing Dallas's momentum down in order to set the stage for tonight*. The Mavs are going to get anything but peace and quiet in the Arena. It's going to be vital for the Dubs to feed off of this energy and gain command of this game from the first whistle. Contain Dirk, contain J-Ho (who has been an absolute nuisance to us this series), and make smart plays to the basket. We cannot afford to waste possessions tonight.


 How in the hell did that slow our momentum. We got the crucial W, our stud came out of the shadows and we ended the game on a 15-0 run and Jax got the boot once again. Seems that we took the momentum if anything.....



> Everyone needs to be a beast. Monta and TMNT have not quite found their playoff rhythm yet, but they cannot rely on Baron and Jax, who along with JRich and Barnes have been carrying this team throughout this series. And the fans? I don't even need to tell you what you have to do. Be *LOUD*. Be insanely loud. If the Warriors get the lead, get *LOUD*. If the Warriors lose the lead, get *LOUDER.* No respectable GSoM member should have their voice tomorrow. If you are at home, shout at your TV until your neighbors call the cops. Then when the cops show up, have them come in and get loud too. Be sure to offer them something to drink though. It's only polite.* The Mavs actually have the guts to step back into our house tonight.* Let's play some 5 on 20,005!


 This is a walk in the park compared to Game 7 in San Antonio last year........


----------



## xray

This all reminds me of how immature puppies pee on themselves when they get excited.

The phrase of the series should be, "*Been There, Done That*."


----------



## Ninjatune

xray said:


> This all reminds me of how immature puppies pee on them themselves when they get excited.
> 
> The phrase of the series should be, "*Been There, Done That*."


Thanks for the new sig material!


----------



## edwardcyh

I　know!

People have forgotten that Dallas had to travel to San Antonio for Game 7 to steal one from them....


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> Thanks for the new sig material!


No problem - but I made a typo, you might want to correct it for effect. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

xray said:


> No problem - but I made a typo, you might want to correct it for effect. :biggrin:


Well, I tried to fix the typo but something else all together happened. Oh well.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dude....

you quoted/paraphrased xray to the extend that he'll get some serious flaming....


----------



## edwardcyh

ahhh.... would be more hate fuel.


----------



## xray

Bring it, I'm not a (insert slang term for person who lives in San Fransico and engages in acts that are not consistant with traditional family values) from GS.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> Bring it, I'm not a *(insert slang term for person who lives in San Fransico and engages in acts that are not consistant with traditional family values)* from GS.


a.... liberal?

:lol:


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> Dude....
> 
> you quoted/paraphrased xray to the extend that he'll get some serious flaming....


Your assuming that I didn't think that through................


----------



## Ninjatune

xray said:


> Bring it, I'm not a (insert slang term for person who lives in San Fransico and engages in acts that are not consistant with traditional family values) from GS.


 Wow.... your just spitting sig material out left and right today.


----------



## PininFarina

xray said:


> Bring it, I'm not a (insert slang term for person who lives in San Fransico and engages in acts that are not consistant with traditional family values) from GS.


haha!!!

Mavs need to attack the rim tonight like crazy.

Any word on Jrich?

Matt Barnes supposedly isn't 100% either.

Mavs need to keep that fans as quiet as possible. Take a hot start and keep it!

GRRRRRRR! I can't wait till the game....


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> Wow.... your just spitting sig material out left and right today.


I'm just living out my avatar fantasy...:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

So... it's a bit after 12 noon and I have officially done nothing at work today. Everytime I attempt, I get side tracked reading a blog or something. Good thing everyone in the office is doing the exact same thing so I'm not the odd man out.


----------



## xray

PininFarina said:


> Mavs need to keep that fans as quiet as possible. Take a hot start and keep it!
> 
> GRRRRRRR! I can't wait till the game....


*48 MINUTES*


----------



## PininFarina

xray said:


> *48 MINUTES*


Exactly!

I want to see more of Damp too, if Diop can't play 45 minutes! We should play Diop as much as possible.

And if it does get chippy we should have Kevin Wilis bang people up. If this series gets rougher, the Warriors won't be able to handle it.


----------



## xray

Ninjatune said:


> So... it's a bit after 12 noon and I have officially done nothing at work today. Everytime I attempt, I get side tracked reading a blog or something. Good thing everyone in the office is doing the exact same thing so I'm not the odd man out.


There's only a handful of really die-hard fans here, but I think it's a legitimate excuse to slack.

:cheers:

I cannot spell today - lack of sleep.


----------



## Ninjatune

If this game gets to be physical at all, I got $5 on a 3rd Jax ejection.


----------



## edwardcyh

Alright.... 9+ hours to go.


----------



## edwardcyh

PininFarina said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I want to see more of Damp too, if Diop can't play 45 minutes! We should play Diop as much as possible.
> 
> And if it does get chippy we should have Kevin Wilis bang people up. If this series gets rougher, the Warriors won't be able to handle it.


You think Cro will get good playing minutes tonight?


----------



## Ninjatune




----------



## croco

I just realized that I need to get up at 4:30am to watch the game :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


>


LOL!

NICE!


----------



## edwardcyh

Since the trash talking has begun, how about something in the line of "Whorrior?"


----------



## edwardcyh

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...?slug=aw-barondavis050207&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## edwardcyh

> Finally, Baron Davis has a future again. But mostly, he has this Game 6 in Oakland where Davis gets to lord over the biggest Bay Area basketball night in over a decade. As much as anyone, he knows there are no promises about tomorrow with Golden State, and maybe *that's the reason why he has the Mavericks so frightened today*. It'll be his gym and his chance to close out Dallas and close a chapter in his career when it was too hard to see the greatness of Baron Davis.


I didn't quite realize that Dallas is frightened....


----------



## edwardcyh

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=AudfI5EAk1CuUSOCDK0zs5K8vLYF?urn=nba,31045

The series is not over yet, but the media is having a FIELD DAY.


----------



## edwardcyh

With the media frenzy, there has to be quite a bit of pressure on GSW. We'll see how well they respond under pressure.


----------



## edwardcyh

http://mavs.beloblog.com/archives/2007/05/the_mavs_look_loose_and_confident.html#comments


----------



## Ninjatune

*vs*


----------



## Ninjatune




----------



## xray

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> *vs*


NICE!!!!


----------



## edwardcyh

After Dallas wins game 6, I'm switching my avatar to that one.

:cheers:


----------



## PininFarina

edwardcyh said:


> You think Cro will get good playing minutes tonight?


He better be. 

We should have signed Reggie Miller. He would be so handy against a team like this.


----------



## VeN

Ninjatune said:


> *vs*


WIN


----------



## PininFarina

I was thinking while watching the spurs/nuggets game last night...

If we still had Najera, he'd be perfect go guard Baron


----------



## edwardcyh

PininFarina said:


> I was thinking while watching the spurs/nuggets game last night...
> 
> If we still had Najera, he'd be perfect go guard Baron


Najera hustles, but he doesn't have the speed for that tough job.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> After Dallas wins game 6, I'm switching my avatar to that one.
> 
> :cheers:


After Dallas wins game 6, I'm posting this on the Warrior's board.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> After Dallas wins game 6, I'm posting this on the Warrior's board.


:clap2:


----------



## Ninjatune

xray said:


> After Dallas wins game 6, I'm posting this on the Warrior's board.


40 point wins are fun.


----------



## edwardcyh

I have to say I've seen surprised that Buckner hasn't seen much PT against Davis.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> I have to say I've seen surprised that Buckner hasn't seen much PT against Davis.


Buck - (clap, clap) overrated (clap, clap)


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> Buck - (clap, clap) overrated (clap, clap)


He's good for 6 PF's at least.


----------



## Saint Baller

I can't wait for tonight, I hope the Mavs enter that gym and shut up all the Warriors fans with a huge run to start and end the game.


----------



## croco

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YXjEjskSn6g"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YXjEjskSn6g" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## VeN

Saint Baller said:


> I can't wait for tonight, I hope the Mavs enter that gym and shut up all the Warriors fans with a huge run to start and end the game.


hell yea , f those whorriors up and shut up the crowd


----------



## Saint Baller

And I can't wait to shut up the Warriors fan who thinks that pic of the Mavs logo thats pink with a pony is funny. He deserves it.


----------



## Ninjatune

On wednesday someone ripped out the blue light from their thunderstick and hit me in the head with it from the upperdeck. 
If I wouldn't have been on beer #4, I probably would have been pissed.


----------



## Ninjatune

Saint Baller said:


> And I can't wait to shut up the Warriors fan who thinks that pic of the Mavs logo thats pink with a pony is funny. He deserves it.


 After tonights win, I say we all fly this as our new avy's.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> On wednesday someone ripped out the blue light from their thunderstick and hit me in the head with it from the upperdeck.
> If I wouldn't have been on beer #4, I probably would have been pissed.


LOL... that's what you get for sitting in the lower bowl.

That was probably me.... out of total jealousy.


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> After tonights win, I say we all fly this as our new avy's.


I am totally down with the idea. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune

BTW, where we at with getting our shiny logo to replace that dull thing at the top of the page?


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> BTW, where we at with getting our shiny logo to replace that dull thing at the top of the page?


ahem...

Our admins are still working on getting team colors to rest of the forum, so.... I guess it's a waiting game.


----------



## croco

btw: What has happened to Dragnsmke :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh

Good question.... maybe he's already lost all faith.


----------



## Ninjatune

Link
After reading all of these comments, I almost feel bad for these fans.


> I have a good feeling about tonight. It'll either be a blowout or a nail-biter. But it will end in Oakland!





> The pressure's on Dallas tonight, boys. They've not been able to beat us in Oakland, and I don't expect it to start now.
> It will be a collossal struggle, but the crowd will carry the Warriors over the top. They will make history tonight. Our guys will make HISTORY tonight. Believe.





> FYI - Mavs favored by 2.5. Perfect...W's thrive in the underdog role! Let's Go Warriors.





> Predictions:
> Warriors by 7
> Baron 30+
> Jax, Pietrus, JRich and Barnes 15+
> Pietrus 10+ boards
> A gazillion assists
> 7 ER visits by Mavs players for blown eardrums.
> Keys:
> Baron dominant. again.
> Barnes and Pietrus big.
> Win the TO and Assist battles.
> Play scrappy.
> Make deflections.
> Annoy Dirk.
> BE LOUD.
> WIN!!!!
> THROW UP THAT DUB, DUBS!





> We haven't lost a playoff game at home in 13yrs! Plus we haven't lost a national televised game at home in over a yr!





> The Warriors WILL show their intestinal fortitude and come out victorious in a tough, grind out game. Baron WILL put up 25+ points and 10+ dimes. J-Rich WILL light it up from the arc and give us at least 2 EPSN moments. We WILL shock the world and send the Mavs home tonight. We will. Its our DESTINY.





> We shock the world.





> warriors by 10, snoop dogg will be high, the oracle will be loud, Dirk will have an early summer vacation


They might need some suicide watch patrol in Oakland after tonights game..................


----------



## edwardcyh

Still love that quote in your sig.


----------



## Saint Baller

Read the quote of the day...


----------



## Ninjatune

And I'm completely disappointed with the feedback we have recieved from it. Maybe once game time rolls around......


----------



## xray

croco said:


> btw: What has happened to Dragnsmke :sadbanana:


Speaking of suicide watch, anyone heard from 'Melo?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Still love that quote in your sig.


Rep the author.


----------



## Ninjatune

Probably doing what I did after games 3 and 4..... avoided the boards for a bit so I don't get kicked off for posting my true, un-edited thoughts and feelings.


----------



## edwardcyh

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6cVPyzSJcCs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6cVPyzSJcCs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Ninjatune

xray said:


> Rep the author.


 Ehhhheemm.... Co-Author........
I did have to liven it up a tad.


----------



## edwardcyh

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to xray again.


you.....


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> <object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6cVPyzSJcCs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


What a tool.


----------



## xray

'Tis to better to give (an *** whoopin') :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh

Ninjatune said:


> Ehhhheemm.... Co-Author........
> I did have to liven it up a tad.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ninjatune again.


You too....


----------



## Jet

With all the trash talking going on, it wont be good if we lose. I've decided that once the Mavs get down by 5 points tonight, which they wont do, but if it happens to occur, I will stop watching the game so my bad luck will not cast a horrible shadown on the team


----------



## Ninjatune

Eh... come on. It's no fun just sitting back..... gotta add a little fuel to the fire.


----------



## edwardcyh

Jet said:


> With all the trash talking going on, it wont be good if we lose. I've decided that once the Mavs get down by 5 points tonight, which they wont do, but if it happens to occur, I will stop watching the game so my bad luck will not cast a horrible shadown on the team


let's hope you watch the entire game, or we are REALLY sending some big burly guys over....


----------



## edwardcyh

Nice avatar!

Why is the playclock showing "25?"


----------



## edwardcyh

Golden State’s Jason Richardson Fined

http://www.nba.com/news/richardson_fined_070503.html


----------



## Ninjatune

Errrrr...no idea.


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> Golden State’s Jason Richardson Fined
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/richardson_fined_070503.html


Interesting. I either thought that there was no altercation with a fan and nothing would happpen OR there was an altercation with a fan and he would get a 1 game suspension. Kinda surprising after the stance Stern has taken against player getting involved with fans.


----------



## xray

The NBA doesn't want to muck up this series.


----------



## edwardcyh

I kind of prefer an even playing field though...

_Beat them on their ground and shove it down Nellie's throat._

..... whoa! Where did that come from? :biggrin:


----------



## Jet

edwardcyh said:


> let's hope you watch the entire game, or we are REALLY sending some big burly guys over....


No, cuz when I watch the Mavs do bad, well, I guess its just Dirk.. I shouldnt watch. Dirks had a hard enough time this series


----------



## PininFarina

edwardcyh said:


> Golden State’s Jason Richardson Fined
> 
> http://www.nba.com/news/richardson_fined_070503.html


The NBA sends an excellent image to players. Talk shiz to fans and push them and you will only get fined.

Thats so sad. Most NBA players are huge, and they have the right to treat fans like that. People shouldn't go to games any more. These NBA players are all on short fuses and might just pop a fan. :sarcastic:

Edit: On second thought, Stack can get suspended for a hard foul to send Shaq to the line, but talking smack, cussing, and pushing a fan is ok? Gotta love the NBA.


----------



## VeN

Jet said:


> No, cuz when I watch the Mavs do bad, well, I guess its just Dirk.. I shouldnt watch. Dirks had a hard enough time this series


same


----------



## shoop da whoop

I'm starting to think this game will go GS's way.


----------



## Saint Baller

All I can say is Dirk needs to step up.


----------



## Jet

Thats all I've had to say for the series. I've stopped watching, so be expecting a comeback.  And just if you dont believe me, I didnt start watching until the last few minutes of the first half.


----------



## VeN

well, it was a nice run fellas, but those other mavs showed up tonight. hope GS can beat houston or utah so we dont look that terrible.


----------



## t1no

**** Dirk.


----------



## t1no

:lol: good thing i didn't talk crap.


----------



## VeN

no heart


----------



## t1no

Bad coaching and bad leadership from Dirk.


----------



## numb555

GOOOOO MAVERICKS :lol:


----------



## shoop da whoop

Mulitiple *s.


----------



## Saint Baller

im ****ing tearing up, this hurts more than last years finals collapse.


----------



## shoop da whoop

:nonono:


I'm going to look at porn...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Avery is not a good coach...hes pretty much the Barry Switzer of this generation...he got handed the keys to the porshe but keeps slamming that ***** in the wall...at least Barry won one...


----------



## VeN

**** the coaching, no one showed up other than stack, and hes leaving in the offseason...


----------



## myst

I hate the Mavs team but my condolences to the fans. I felt the same way in 05 when Miami lost to Detroit in Miami for game 7. My favorite season of all time destroyed by the team I hated the most (Pistons).


----------



## croco

t1no said:


> Bad coaching and bad leadership from Dirk.


co-sign that


----------



## Aylwin

I'm happy the Warriors won but I feel a bit bad for all the Mavs fans. I mean, geez, Dirk didn't show up at all. I goes 2 for 13, 0 for 6 on three's. At least he made his free throws and grabbed 10 boards. But still, that must be one of the worst performances in the playoffs by an MVP.

When's the MVP award announced? Man, it's going to be very embarrassing if (when) Dirk wins.

Your team is incredibly versatile and deep. Perhaps you just need a new leader. If not, then Dirk needs to do some soul searching this off season and come back with a vengeance.


----------



## nickrock23

there is an obvious problem here and it seems to be the trend in dallas to not correct the problems the right way. last year it was blaming the refs instead of dealing with wade somehow. they put more focus on baron than they did wade. 
this year it was not establishing a low post presence and slowing down the games. you would think avery would have done something after the warriors scored 20+ fast break points the first time.
dirk should have been living in the paint. how many times do you hear avery say after a loss, "we fell in love with the jumpshot". isn't it his job to put a stop to that?
maybe the mavs were in the wrong place like at the wrong time, kinda like my heat this year, but the effort wasn't there and unlike us, there's no excuse.
i don't think the warriors will lose the next series either, so it won't look that bad. if they keep shooting this way, they'll make the finals. but i can't see poppovich not slowing the game down to snail-like proportions and the warriors losing their rythym.


----------



## Pain5155

whens the mvp gonna be announced?


----------



## Ninjatune

I'm one of Dirk's biggest fans.....but it's about time for him to go. 

That was embarrassing.


----------



## t1no

:lol: exactly what i said a long time ago and same goes for Avery.


----------



## PininFarina

I still love Dirk. Him and Nash are one of the most humble players in the NBA today. I admire that.

Now his leadership skills are another story.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

PininFarina said:


> I still love Dirk. Him and Nash are one of the most humble players in the NBA today. I admire that.
> 
> Now his leadership skills are another story.


whats humble about 4 for infinty shooting?


----------



## edwardcyh

I am ok with 4-for-infinity Dirk. I have a REAL problem with oh-crap-don't-give-me-the-ball Dirk.


----------

